# How to groom a Poodle?



## kells12 (Mar 16, 2009)

Does anyone here know how to properly groom a poodle, like to make her hair look fluffy & full without it looking frizzy?

& Everytime i bathe Amber she'll look fluffy and stuff for only a day and by the end of the day its not, does anyone also know how to make that look last more than 24hrs?

if so can someone tell me how to because Amber is in ALOT of need to be groomed and trimmed, and she just came outof the hospital, so my vet said he suggests home grooming for awhile. 

I want to try to get her to look somthing like this


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

Unfortunately, its hard to get a poodle to stay fluffy and poofy more than a few days, because the hair curls back up. To get it to last as long as possible, after bathing her, you need to blow dry her while brushing the hair against the grain, to straighten it and fluff it. Use a warm setting, moving the dryer to keep from getting the skin to hot. If she is a puppy, you are also dealing with puppy coat, which is softer, wavy, and just generally hard to work with.


----------



## MrsJohnnyG (Jan 31, 2009)

Daily brushing with a slicker (pin) brush! It fluffs up my pups beautifully (at least until they go rolling in the grass and leaves!).


----------



## Angie's Bella (Dec 28, 2008)

Whenever I get Bella groomed she stays nice a fluffy for days, sometimes a week at a time (poss longer if she didn't have to be bathed every few days) and I think the secret is the dryer that groomers use. When I dry Bella myself, even brushing against the grain, I can't get her hair to stay big and fluffy more than 24 hours.


----------



## Love's_Sophie (Sep 23, 2007)

Definitely if she is still really young, you will have some trouble keeping her 'poofy'; her puppy coat is lighter, and curls up easier, even when you successfully get it all combed out. 

As far as what you want her to look like, groomwise, I would bring in that picture and show the groomer. It may not be totally perfect the first few times, as puppy coat is hard to get really even, and the puppy in the photo has had no actual scissoring done, only face and feet have been shaved. That may be what you might want to do the first few times; have them give her a bath and brush, and shave the face, feet, and band the tail.


----------



## poodleholic (Mar 15, 2007)

When home grooming, the only way to end up with a Poodle looking like they do when taken to a professional is to have the proper tools and equipment. I groom my Standard Poodles at home, after investing in professional products, tools, and equipment - I LOVE my K9 II HV Dryer, and couldn't groom them without it! For long-lasting "fluffiness," I use a product (Davis Fluff Out) I spray on while hair is somewhat damp, and then brush and dry at the same time.


----------



## kells12 (Mar 16, 2009)

Thanks, I've tried blowdrying her and putting some spray on her that I got from petsmart, I learned she atleast stays smelling good for awhile, but the poofy thing didnt last she curled up the next day lol. 
Well she's going to get her first real grooming this week after she gets her shots, and I'll just bring that picture. I'll be sure to put some before and after pics thanks everyone =]


----------

